# Buying My First Bow



## fishingchick31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am interested in buying my first bow. I do not know anything about them so I am looking for some opinions for a first bow for a woman.

Thanks!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Find a Mom and Pop shop and get fitted properly for starters. In my opinion the most versatile bow on the market is a Mission Craze. Can't go wrong. Speaking from first hand experience. Keep us posted and ask as many questions as you want. It'll be a while before you can post again. It goes away after a few post. 
http://missionarchery.com/


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Try them all and then get a Hoyt. No, try as many as you can and pick the one that you like the most.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Good advice so far. There are tons of good bows out on the market right now. Look for something with a big brace height, relatively light weight, and most importantly something that fits you! Be sure to have your draw length adjusted and don't try getting something with high poundage to start off with, work your way up from pulling something you are comfortable with. 

A couple of questions for you:

What will you be using the bow for? 3D or hunting?

Where are you located? Maybe someone can offer assistance close by or recommend a local shop.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Get a bow that fits you and then practice practice practice. Sitting, standing, squatting, turned left, right, shoot in any position you think you can shoot in. Then get out and in the stand early(before season) and shoot squirrels for practice and get that good meat.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fishingchick31 said:


> Hey everyone! I am interested in buying my first bow. I do not know anything about them so I am looking for some opinions for a first bow for a woman.
> 
> Thanks!!


Chickie...there's 31 of you now? Seems to me they would break that mold! :biggrin:


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

I just helped my buddy and his girl get into archery. I must agree with the statement that you should try everything and get the one you like best. Danielle decided the the pink mission craze felt/looked the best for her. It is a very accurate and adjustable bow. She started around 48-50# I believe and now she is pulling 60# on the same bow. 

I am not saying that it is the one for you, but it is defiantly one you should look at before making your decision. If you are around Houston then head on up to the Bow Zone in spring near carters country. Richard is the one who set me up with my Mathews Monster.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

All good advice and I'll add this. Get a bow that you can easily have the draw length and poundage changed on and don't spend a ton of money on your first bow. Diamond is a good bow that fits the above description.

Welcome to our addiction.

TH


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

Once you have had a chance to visit the different archery shops in your area and try out the different bows that they offer, please let us know what you think. It is always interesting to hear what people choose and why.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

Diamond Razrs Edge. Most versitle bow on the market now. Best resale after you decide on a higher end bow. The Razors edge. 30-60lbs and 19-29 inch draw. Changes without a press. Cant beat it. Pkge deals in the 399 range and reslae later in the 250 range. I pronise you wont be sad after purchase. I have this year alone found 5 for people starting out and they love em. As I said then you will or can pass it on.

Holler if I can answer any othe ?s.

No I dont sell them I just set up alot of bows..

hank
[email protected]
PYRO Custom Strings


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure where you are but I purchased my last two bows from Santa Fe Archery. The guys over there are very knowledgeable and will take their time to help you. They have a range in their building so you can shoot first to find out what you like.

http://sfarchery.com/


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

they have a strother hope there you can shoot as well as the mathews jewel. tell pops and bubba i said "sup" if you make it over to santa fe.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

The MOST important thing about buying a bow is finding a really good pro shop! If the people selling you the bow don't know how to fit you, tune the bow and teach you to shoot you're in for a struggle. If you know someone that's a *successful* bowhunter in your area, ask them to recommend a good shop and who to talk to. If you want to PM me and tell me the city you live in, I can try to recommend you to someone- if I know someone in your area. I make my living with bowhunting and I know some great shops in some areas of the state.

Your budget will, largely, determine the bow you purchase but, in the case of bowhunting, you really "get what you pay for" when you're talking about bows, strings, arrows, arrow rests and releases. If you need to cut corners, do it on the sight and stabilizer. Sights are just pins and if the pin(s) are adjusted properly you will hit your target whether you are shooting a $40 sight or a $300 sight. Stabilizers are stabilizers, when it comes to bowhunting and, honestly, there are many times I don't even use a stabilizer. When you first get started you can use the string your bow comes with, but as soon as you can, I would switch to a Winner's Choice string which will not stretch and will save you a lot of headaches down the road.

If you can afford it, buy a Matthews or Bowtech. They are quieter, faster, more consistent and (usually) more forgiving which makes them easier for beginners. They also retain their value MUCH better so, if you want to switch bows down the road, you don't loose as much of your investment.

Buy a drop-away style rest and *don't *get started on the Whisker Biscuit rest! I recommend a QAD or Ripcord rest with an arrow retainer. They will give you much better accuracy than a WB and, if you're going to get into this thing, you might as well start with this standard style of rest.

If you have any questions, PM me.

Good luck - you're going to love it!

Nick

P.S. Make SURE that whatever shop you deal with will "Paper Tune" your new bow WITH YOU SHOOTING IT and that they will get you started shooting. If they don't have a range, find another shop! Any competent bow shop will have a range available and will work with you until you are shooting a 2"-3" group at 20 yards.


----------

